# Wavemaker sucking water in



## UnicornStampedes (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello,

I just received my SunSun JVP-101 wave maker today and I plugged it in... but instead of pushing water forward, it is just making a loud noise and seems to be sucking water in and blowing it sideways/360 instead of pushing it forward.... my fish are inspecting it and aren't even getting swayed/blown away

is it perma-broke or can I fix it?


----------



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

running backward. Some dc pump have a mechanical stop (bump stop) to prevent impeller from running backwards at start u. Mechanical stop may be missing., Ive never own one of those product so thats my guess.


----------

